# 3 years into freelancing ..how much should I charge bridal clients or groups?



## blushdoll0802 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello All 
  	I am new to this site and am loving the site so far and it is an amazing place for all the beauty junkies and makeup artists to 
  	discuss different topics 
  	My question is that I am freelancing as a makeup artist for the past 3 years now but I feel I don't have enough clients. My prices have been very reasonable but I am not sure why clients want to negotiate so much that there is not much profit. I am a certified makeup artist and did go to training course and believe I am good at what I do. I am based in Metro/DC area Virginia. I have all top quality makeup products and love to work with the needs of my clients. This is a basic overview of my charges right now and I am only a makeup artist I do not do  hair. 
  	Bridal Trial: $40.00 with lashes 
  	Bridal on site: $ 50.00-$70.00 with lashes and depending on their location
  	Bridesmaids: $35.00-$40.00 with lashes or no lashes per person 
  	I also do airbrush: $60.00-$80.00 with lashes but airbrush is more expensive than regular makeup 
  	and my airbrush kit is about $200.00 itself. 

  	This is only for the brides and weddings because I am getting more clients from there. Now I am sure there are many other makeup artists around here who charge higher and I am priced reasonably. I have a well built portfolio online and have nice business cards (order mine from Zazzle). 
  	There are certain clients who do not even want to pay for what you use on them and of course the kit I have has 
  	all MAC, Smashbox, Ben Nye etc and is not cheap. 
  	What should I be charging to be fair to myself and clients. I feel that my charges are high and this tends to keep clients away. Would love your input and help. 

  	Thank you all.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm in the DC area also and personally, the top makeup artist I personally know (check Wedding Wire), including myself, charge a bit more than you do. And we are very busy.  

  	When pricing you have to remember, you have to compete but always be paid for what you are worth. You won't keep clients away with your prices, believe me, those willing to pay will find you. Have a nice website, business cards, network and reply to emails in a timely manner will get you those clients. 

  	Do NOT negotiate your prices. Your prices are set for a reason.  If they do not want to pay that, that's fine, because the next wonderful price that contacts you, will. 

  	I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 16, 2013)

FacesbyNiki said:


> I'm in the DC area also and personally, the top makeup artist I personally know (check Wedding Wire), including myself, charge a bit more than you do. And we are very busy.
> 
> When pricing you have to remember, you have to compete but always be paid for what you are worth. You won't keep clients away with your prices, believe me, those willing to pay will find you. Have a nice website, business cards, network and reply to emails in a timely manner will get you those clients.
> 
> ...


  	Thanks so much for this post I hope that you come back to the forum because I am finding so many of your post helpful. 
  	I just turned down a potential client looking to get makeup done for her god daughters prom because they wanted me to lower my price saying that they only wanted "simple" makeup. My pricing is not very high and I cant start a bad habit of negotiating my pricing and letting clients nitpick to lower pricing.


----------

